# Daily contact lenses



## Dinka

Does anybody know where would be the best place to buy daily contact lenses (the 2 optics I checked so far - prices were terrigying) or whether customs will have issues with me sending them from states?


----------



## TheMadChatter

Did you find a vendor?


----------

